

Proposal for secure drop-in SMTP and IMAP replacements - jonawesomegreen
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/01/lavabit-founder-wants-to-make-dark-e-mail-secure-by-default/

======
jonawesomegreen
Interesting thoughts on how spam detection would work in such a system:
[https://moderncrypto.org/mail-
archive/messaging/2014/000780....](https://moderncrypto.org/mail-
archive/messaging/2014/000780.html).

